

Bell Labs and CSP Threads - ahalan
http://swtch.com/~rsc/thread/

======
ahalan
also
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-csp1/index....](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-csp1/index.html)

